# Anyone who has been in the "fish business"...



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you ever seen this fish available for purchasing/distributing/etc.? Because I believe I just bought two of them from a local pet store, and not only do they not fit the descriptions of any other loach (hence why I think they are this species) but one of them also exceeds the "maximum size" by an inch to an inch and a half. Of course, the article hasn't been updated in about 5 years. 

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/nemacheilus-elegantissimus


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Not on any of my import lists


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmmm Ill check our list when Im in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pretty fishie! Never saw one.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

The picture on loaches.com has some weird lighting going on. It's the only one like that I can find via google images... the rest of them look like this one (which is what our little dudes look like).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a whole slew of loaches that look like that...there is a place on the west coast that brings in a lot of different ones which is probably where your shop bought them...
i have only seen a few pictures of them.....personally i think they were mislabeled...


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Some groups of cyprinid have a strong habit of looking alike. I've encountered this in a type of lizard before, where they can be so morphologically conservative that coloration, even pattern, mean nothing.

Edit: and don't even get me started about salamanders and newts...their species complexes make even the most educated about specifically them pull their hair out.


----------

